# Is this cheap gamepad worth buying ?



## mohit9206 (Sep 1, 2013)

Atek ATK Vibration Gamepad (for PC): Buy Online @ Rs.249/- | Snapdeal.com
Its only 249rs.I know it will be low quality and all that but i don;t have money so will this be fine ? If not which is the cheapest gamepad that is decent ? Budget max 500rs.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2013)

Get  a frontech one, they will last a bit long.. I used to own one


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 1, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Get  a frontech one, they will last a bit long.. I used to own one


Which one specifically ? Is this one ok ?
Frontech 3D Game Pad Dual Shock Joystick - FRONTECH: Flipkart.com


----------



## Shah (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a ENTER E-GPV. It is quite good. I find the L2 and R2 keys a bit hard, though.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Sep 2, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Atek ATK Vibration Gamepad (for PC): Buy Online @ Rs.249/- | Snapdeal.com
> Its only 249rs.I know it will be low quality and all that but i don;t have money so will this be fine ? If not which is the cheapest gamepad that is decent ? Budget max 500rs.



Buy enter e-gpv gamepad. I bought it for Rs 220 from local market. Works like charm.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 2, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Buy enter e-gpv gamepad. I bought it for Rs 220 from local market. Works like charm.



Can you guide me through the setup process if i buy one ?I heard you need some additional softwares and some hassle to get it to work.


----------



## Shah (Sep 2, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Can you guide me through the setup process if i buy one ?I heard you need some additional softwares and some hassle to get it to work.



If you're using Windows, You "must" install some softwares/emulators unless You buy an X-Box controller.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 2, 2013)

There is one software called x-padder that will help you in configuring gamepad for games . I have an Enter E-gpv and it works fine .


----------



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2013)

that Frontech one lasts longer.. and its good too.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Sep 5, 2013)

Get the Enter one for Rs. 270 or so... It will last good. But the same problem is there, to which I haven't found a decent solution:- Newer games don't work on it.

I have NFS: Most Wanted 2005 and Worms 4 installed which are old games, and the joypad works fine!

Unfortunately, for newer games, it doesn't work. I tried finding alternatives, but couldn't find decent alternatives that work foolproof.

Microsoft has apparently left no efforts to ensure that their own gamepads get maximum support on newer games. And to make matters worse, their so called gamepads are priced much more than a good keyboard & mouse together... somewhere around Rs. 1700 or so. No wonder, its a beggar company and their CEO was the richest man once.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 28, 2013)

Guys i bought Enter E-GPV gamepad from hs18 site for 210rs .Its very poor quality product but it works by using xpadder software.Its nowhere near the quality of my dualshock 2.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 28, 2013)

Can't expect much at that price segment. The cheapest one comes from QHMPL , quantum Gamepad. 
The frontech One , comes at around 450INR , and lasts long , but requires some drivers to make the vibration/hud work. ( Have those drivers)

I bought both of them , but the frontech one was definitely better and heavy,


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 28, 2013)

Guys i have a question. Can i create multiple profiles in xpadder to play games? For example i have a racing game and an action game both need different controls so i make two separate profiles for each game so how will xpadder know which profile to select when i play either game? Or do i have to set the default profile every time i start a particular game ?


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

Enter E-GPV worked for a year perfectly then started to trouble with Start Button

Bought it For Rs 160


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2014)

^ atleast see the date of last reply before bumping a dead thread.


----------

